# world's ugliest paph



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 7, 2014)

I can't even bring myself to photograph this paph.....no photo could detect the myriad deformities. I excitedly waited (a long time, of course) for a malipoense to bloom. Needless to say, as the bud enlarged, I could already see it was a mess...lots of horns and pimples on the outside of the bud. So now it's open, and it's ghastly. Pimples and horns on every petal, all over. Even the staminode is covered with tiny pimples. Oh...and it has a lousy shape too, on a short stem and no fragrance. I can't believe this flower has any future potential. I can see a single horn or pimple disappearing on the next bloom (although I usually find that once pimpled, always pimpled), but this is way, way to much. So...should I toss it?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 7, 2014)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I can't even bring myself to photograph this paph.....no photo could detect the myriad deformities. I excitedly waited (a long time, of course) for a malipoense to bloom. Needless to say, as the bud enlarged, I could already see it was a mess...lots of horns and pimples on the outside of the bud. So now it's open, and it's ghastly. Pimples and horns on every petal, all over. Even the staminode is covered with tiny pimples. Oh...and it has a lousy shape too, on a short stem and no fragrance. I can't believe this flower has any future potential. I can see a single horn or pimple disappearing on the next bloom (although I usually find that once pimpled, always pimpled), but this is way, way to much. So...should I toss it?



If you're considering tossing it into the trash, maybe let someone else have a chance with it. At the very least, malipoense has beautiful foliage.


----------



## Stone (May 7, 2014)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I can't even bring myself to photograph this paph.....no photo could detect the myriad deformities. I excitedly waited (a long time, of course) for a malipoense to bloom. Needless to say, as the bud enlarged, I could already see it was a mess...lots of horns and pimples on the outside of the bud. So now it's open, and it's ghastly. Pimples and horns on every petal, all over. Even the staminode is covered with tiny pimples. Oh...and it has a lousy shape too, on a short stem and no fragrance. I can't believe this flower has any future potential. I can see a single horn or pimple disappearing on the next bloom (although I usually find that once pimpled, always pimpled), but this is way, way to much. So...should I toss it?



I would keep it for now and give it another chance. There may have been some outside factor which led to the deformity. If it happens again on the next flowering you can always toss it then.


----------



## abax (May 7, 2014)

Aw, give it one more chance.


----------



## limuhead (May 7, 2014)

If it blooms next Halloween just put it on your doorstep...:wink:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2014)

We love to see 'train wrecks' - please show us.


----------



## polyantha (May 8, 2014)

Oh pleease show us! I thinkt that those mutants are sometimes much more interesting than an average and non-deformed plant. If you tell your friends: "Hey I got some paphs in flower. And one is the ugliest in the world" then everyone wants to see the ugly plant for sure!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 8, 2014)

Give it another blooming to see what if it improves! Otherwise take a picture and send it to Guinness World Records.oke:


----------



## abax (May 9, 2014)

I donno, Eric M. My Enlightened Wings is rather ugly and I showed a
photo. Be brave!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 9, 2014)

OK, here it is....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 9, 2014)

And another.....


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 9, 2014)

Oh Dear Sweet Baby Jesus. Mods You Need To Mark This Thread Nsfw. I Had Polite Company Over. You Cannot Unsee This Kind Of Thing.


----------



## Ruth (May 9, 2014)

OMG!!! I am speechless


----------



## MaryPientka (May 9, 2014)

I've never seen actual horns on a pouch . . .what causes this to occur? You have my sympathy.


----------



## abax (May 9, 2014)

At least, it's hanging its head in shame. My Enlightened Wings pretends
it's pretty. Now that didn't hurt so bad, did it? We've all had these "train
wrecks" at one time or another.


----------



## gonewild (May 10, 2014)

That looks contagious!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2014)

well, it's a species, and it may be searching for new pollinators to perpetuate its genes. If it does so, it has fulfilled it's reason for existence. .... that said it does look rather unlike others of its kind : /


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reivilos (May 10, 2014)

I've seen worst, trust me.


----------



## Hera (May 10, 2014)

Had it been exposed to any kind of chemicals or changes in watering. That looks beyond what nature would produce on its own. On that note........ewwww!


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful foliage!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 10, 2014)

I'm growing kinda fond of it, the poor thing


----------



## atlantis (May 10, 2014)

*Eric*: I prefer the first photo as it is focussed on the background 

Joking apart, If this is the first flowering...I´d give it a try. Malipoense is known to be sensitive while flowering so maybe this terrible flower is due to some environmental effects. 
Just in case, It would be a good idea keeping the plant apart from the rest of your collection while waiting the next flowering to happen.

Best wishes for the next flower!!


----------



## eaborne (May 10, 2014)

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Erythrone (May 10, 2014)

Frightening thing....!!!


----------



## polyantha (May 10, 2014)

You are the reason why I cannot sleep tonight i swear.
@TheMutant: you should take this flower as avatar pic


----------



## gonewild (May 10, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> well, it's a species, and it may be searching for new pollinators to perpetuate its genes.



It will never find a pollinator looking like that. Well unless a crushed beer can steps up.


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2014)

polyantha said:


> @TheMutant: you should take this flower as avatar pic



Ha!

I have no patience - I vote for putting it out of its misery. Though, I thank it for the amusements in this thread!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 10, 2014)

Did you say you lived at Fukashima, or Chernobyl?

But seriously, I bet it will be just fine next time.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2014)

Cut it and try again.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 10, 2014)

At least it held its bud and actually opened-that's more than mine did.


----------



## Trithor (May 10, 2014)

That may be different, but it is super cool, I vote you should 'self' it, or at least cross it with sangli for a proper Goblin-feast!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 10, 2014)

I think we just found an apt cultivar name... 

Paph malipoense 'Eric's Goblin Feast' AHM/STF 

(award of horrendous merit / slippertalk forum).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2014)

It is birthing a monster!


----------



## Tom-DE (May 10, 2014)

You should keep it just to scare off the neighbors.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2014)

Keep it for Halloween.


----------



## orcoholic (May 11, 2014)

It is going to be very hard to erase that from my memory.


----------



## orcoholic (May 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, you're deck looks like it could use a little paint too. lol.


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2014)

I like it, want to sell it?


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 2, 2014)

Any chance that this might be a thrip infestation??


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

I have to contact his family to see if the BBG came through. If not I will pick this up.


----------

